# Some Unusual (and Cool) Phone Cases



## SeaBreeze (Mar 15, 2015)

Check out the rest of these odd phone cases here.  http://www.boredpanda.com/coolest-iphone-cases/


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 16, 2015)

Cool!


----------



## AprilT (Mar 16, 2015)

Very cool.


----------

